# African Dwarf Frog Question



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I may have a 10 gallon free soon so I was thinking having one male betta and two african dwarf frogs. But I've had a problem with these guys in the past. The always find someway to "crawl" on top of my heater or filter and get out of my tank! It freaks me out everytime I would look into my tank and have the frog out of the water! Yikes! :-? I would really like to keep them again, but I'm kind of worried. Any suggestions? 

Also none of my LFS sell frog food... I've fed bloodworms or like sinking hermit crab pellets... would sinking shrimp pellets work? Like the ones I feed my cories? Thanks


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I think you need to get frog pellets - Im not sure any other type of pellet would work (nothing I've read about anyway). But using the bloodworms or brine shrimp works just as well.

As for them escaping... the best I can say is keep the tank covered. You might just want to try putting something around the heater and filter. Tape some cardboard around that area?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ADF's will eat bloodworms, krill or baby shrimp, either freeze dried or frozen. Freeze dried needs to be rehydrated before feeding.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I couldn't find the aquatic frog food, until I checked the reptile area of petsmart. They had the adf food there! I was happy to know that if I ever get ADFs that I wouldn't have to order the food online.
Could you have over-looked where they put it in the store or is it definitely not there?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I read that they will eat Reptomin.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I couldn't find the aquatic frog food, until I checked the reptile area of petsmart. They had the adf food there! I was happy to know that if I ever get ADFs that I wouldn't have to order the food online.
> Could you have over-looked where they put it in the store or is it definitely not there?


Hmm I've never looked in the reptile section, I think I'll take a look next time I'm at petsmart! Thanks


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive had my African Dward frogs for 6 years now and there healthier than ever. They love a PH level of 7.8 and that is when they thrive, they can become very un-active in anything under 7.5.

I agree with you on the Escape attempts front and have had a few myself. The thing is about these little guys, they dehydrate so quickly, we're talking minutes here. Whilst cleaning my tank once one of the little chaps managed to escape (Paul, After Sir Paul McCartney), - And wedged himself under the door, i got very scared and didnt move it because i didnt want to crush him. After 40 seconds or so he freed him self and continued to throw himself into his next step like some possesed devil. They really cant hop like other frogs, its rather pathetic to watch actually, they just throw there hole bodyweight at the front legs, move about an inch then flop back down. Back on topic, by this point he had dried up! and when i finally got him to freeze he had stuck himself to the floor so firmly that i couldnt remove him. So i wetted my hands with the water from his tank and managed to grab the little bugger. Hes ok now, that was a few months ago. They are very hardy, just as i said before, dehydrate very quickly. I would reccomend buying Pebbles rather than gravel to, as mine decided to eat my gravel on day 1, Not good!.

Put somthing fairly heavy on the lid of the tank, not paperweight heavy. A model car for example, just to ensure if he was to try and escape he cant.

Mine live on a diet of strictly bloodworms. Its the only thing they enjoy, and since they are bottom lurkers they wont touch anything that doesnt sink. I buy frozen food that lasts 1-2 months for £2.35 (UK) And feed them live bloodworms 4 times a year as a treat.

Hope ive help remotely? Il help out in any way i can.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks fishmadcraig! I may give it another go  I'll be sure to let you know if I have any other questions, thanks!


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok Cool . You have alot of Bettas and i dont have any, So hopefully we can learn from eachother!.

I will post up some pictures of my AFD's if you would like to see them tommorow (its 2am here!).


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

how about albino frogs, same thing or not


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

fishmadcraig said:


> Ok Cool . You have alot of Bettas and i dont have any, So hopefully we can learn from eachother!.
> 
> I will post up some pictures of my AFD's if you would like to see them tommorow (its 2am here!).


Pictures would be cool  Yeah I'm kind of caught on bettas at the moment :-D haha up to 11 total, but the girls all share a tank! So if you have any questions about bettas I'm here to help :-D


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I found sinking frog pellets for my ADF's, and as far as them jumping out, definitely keep something taped or placed over all gaps. ADF's, I have found, aren't too picky when it comes to food. I fed my Cory's & Pleco an algae wafer, and my ADF's actually hid the wafer under their bridge and guarded it with their lives. It was too cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds cute, hiding food under the bridge! lol


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

It definitely was a sight to see. I wish I would have had a camera. One poked it's head out one side, and the other on the other side. When the fish came for the wafer they tried to their bests to attack the fish. LOL It was hilarious watching every fish in my tank go after an algae wafer.


----------

